# just now



## seitt

Greetings,

Please, how can I say ‘just now’ in Greek?

For example, ‘He was here just now.” Perhaps two or three minutes ago. It conveys the idea of the immediate past.

All the best,

Simon


----------



## Δημήτρης

Hm... "ήταν εδώ *μέχρι πριν λίγο*" [He was here until a while ago]...or "*μόλις* έφυγε" [He just left].


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much, a very useful and good answer

Simon


----------



## orthophron

seitt said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Please, how can I say ‘just now’ in Greek?
> 
> For example, ‘He was here just now.” Perhaps two or three minutes ago. It conveys the idea of the immediate past.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Simon


just now (in the sense of "a short time ago") = τώρα μόλις (or μόλις τώρα) or τώρα δα. e.g. He was here just now -> Τώρα μόλις ήταν εδώ.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Is this phrase really used with ήταν?
I would say μόλις τώρα έφυγε (and with the very strict sense of τώρα), but not μόλις τώρα ήταν εδώ.


----------



## orthophron

Δημήτρης said:


> Is this phrase really used with ήταν?


Absolutely Dimitri. I think a quick look at ΛΚΝ will convince you: τώρα 2.β, μόλις 2.α and δα 1.


----------



## Δημήτρης

I see. Never happened to use it this way myself...


----------



## GreekNative

I agree with Orthophron. "Τώρα μόλις ήταν εδώ" sounds perfectly fine to me. Especially if you stress on "μόλις".


----------

